# Orphaned pup.



## HollyB951 (Nov 4, 2015)

I recently adopted an orphan pup, Emma. Her entire litter was dropped off at her fosters doorstep and the only info she was given was that her mother died and she was a pomchi. She was flea infested with white gums when we got her but well fed. The reason the foster couldn't keep her with her litter is because she couldn't afford formula anymore for them. As soon as we got her (even though we were three hours away from home) we stopped at a petsmart and began the defleaing process in the parking lot. After lots of coming and a warm dawn bath (we definitely kept her warm with a towel and small portable heater after bath) she's finally flea free. We also gave our older dog (4 year old chi) comfortis and thankfully avoided an infestation. We took Emma to the vet last Thursday and the very said she looked like a perfectly healthy pup and to keep doing what I'm doing. She also had her first deworming and we got an appointment to get her first shots and second deworming. What I'm looking for here is some advice just to make sure I'm doing everything right and to get some opinions. First I want to make sure I'm feeding her right. She as off the syringe feeding as per my vets instructions and is eating wet wild blue buffalo puppy food with a little of her formula on top. She weighed in at 1.05 lbs so I'm giving her 2tsp of food per feeding with a ml of milk on top. Today I'll start supplementing hard puppy food. So I can get her off the soft. Does this sound like enough to sustain her? I'm feeding her four meals a day. She drinks water freely from a small saucer when she's awake. My second question is how big from personal experience do you think she'll get. I've never had a puppy this small. When I adopted my older girl she was about 12 weeks and 4lbs. She's now 10lbs. With Emma being a little over a lb while she's this age I'm just curious about her adult size. She's an active little pup and even though my older chi was never properly socialized they're getting alone fine. I've started on potty training as well and she's catching on fairly quickly. I'm open to any advice! Tia


----------



## HollyB951 (Nov 4, 2015)

Emma and her sister


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor little girl!

It doesn't take too many calories to fuel a 1 lb dog, so that sounds right, but if you're not sure, ask the vet.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

If she's putting on weight and looking healthy, you're doing a good job feeding her. I don't think you said how old she is. I tend to soak dry food before giving it to the little ones until their teeth are fully in and they are showing some jaw strength. If they don't gobble it down, I sometimes mash in some yoghurt, or egg, or sort of mince (cooked is safer, if you use raw, make sure it's human grade meat and fresh . . . not poultry). But as a rule, before, say four months, I give puppies all they want to eat (unless they start getting really fat).


----------



## HollyB951 (Nov 4, 2015)

She's five weeks today. I don't want to feed her all she can eat because she ends up eating too much and vomiting. We starting mixing kibble with her wet food yesterday because most of her teeth are starting to show. Reducing the milk and wet food gradually. Thanks for the advice. This was today vs last week.


----------

